# How do you get Pax to tip UP FRONT ?



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

So, sometimes pax agree at the BEGINNING of the ride to tip me at the end.

As we all know, this often falls through.

Pax get caught up in getting out the door, or in joining their friends who are already getting out of the car...or the pax simply change their minds, perhaps because they already got what they want! lol

So, has anyone tried getting pax to tip up front in this situation ?
What did you say that was successful?

FWIW, I recently improvised the following:

She: I'm going to tip you
Me: 'Can you do that now, so I can start giving you amazing 5 star service?" (said with a smile  )

(I know, the last part is almost terrible....I was thinking/fumbling on the fly, it was late at night..)

But she did tip right then, and it was great.

Has anyone worked this angle? Any ideas?
I want to get this right.



Last edited: 4 minutes ago


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

You guys are an absolute riot. I have never read such ridiculous things.... I don't tip, but even if I did, I would never agree to do it up front.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> You guys are an absolute riot. I have never read such ridiculous things.... I don't tip, but even if I did, I would never agree to do it up front.


There are better strategies.
WTF would game theory suggest? 
Just think - seriously.
If you tell your driver - hey, I normally tip $5 if the ride goes well.
Ask any driver what they woudl do 
answer: give excellent service.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Asking for gratuity up front is tacky, inappropriate, and won't go over well with many people, regardless of how you phrase it. I suggest you stop.

In my experience, passengers who are inclined to tip their service providers will do so at the end of the ride without being asked, (never do that), assuming you've done a good job. Passengers who are not, will not, regardless of how well you've done your job.

In this "business"; if you want to receive more gratuity, drive for Lyft. Lyft makes it easy and convenient for passengers to tip, and the clientele is a definite step above the scumbag cheapskates uber is going after.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Theojoe2015 said:


> If I could get a $100 tip from pax I would be so HAPPY.


I got one tip (*$200*?) I carried this gal into a motel room. She was totally hammered and threw a couple hundred bucks a on the bed for fare and tip and passed out. I put most of the money back and gave the desk clerk some extra dough for an extra 6 hrs on the room (she was going to need it). I charged her the std meter plus $2.00 delivery fee! I was young, she was light, and I've carried worse things. Boy wasn't I Mr. Chivalry.

I got several $*100* tips plus the meter for driving our famous regular Harry P, around town to different bars (sometimes with his pals), play pool and darts with him . A real cad on how he came into money, had a weird laugh (kinda like the Penguin in Batman). Did this several times over (too many ) years. He was usually handed out to the dispatch's (current) favorite drivers. Needless to say I didn't qualify . I could do without him, didn't like laughing at his jokes.

Can remember *several other large tips,* but all this was mostly when the current college kids were unborn or in diapers. $100 then is about $150 today.

Anyway for a rookie a jumbo sized tip can be exciting (wasn't for me, I had a lot of fare's under my belt to see my first one), but as you might imagine few and far between . Perhapsin NY and other cities (Vegas) they are more common.

Don't live your life looking for giant tips. In most locales they are few and far between. Of course with UBER..... and cashless transactions..

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> So, sometimes pax agree at the BEGINNING of the ride to tip me at the end.
> 
> As we all know, this often falls through.
> 
> ...


You might get a better chance of a tip with Lyft


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"You guys are an absolute riot. I have never read such ridiculous things.... I don't tip, but even if I did, I would never agree to do it up front."(post #2)

It might seem ridiculous to riders who have entitlement issues and lack generosity. And there's nothing wrong with opening a door for someone, especially if it's senior citizen and/or persons with disabilities and such. In one your post you make it sound like that all the driver does is open the door for pax. That's only part it. That's nothing to be ashamed of. You forgot to mention the driving portion of it. If you don't want to tip then take the bus! or walk if it's only a couple blocks away. Don't expect a driver to drives to miles away to pick you up going a couple of blocks. 

With pax like you the driver will make more money with the cancellations fees. And if you think riders don't get rated, think again. Any pax that doesn't tip is sure to get 1 starred.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> "You guys are an absolute riot. I have never read such ridiculous things.... I don't tip, but even if I did, I would never agree to do it up front."(post #2)
> 
> It might seem ridiculous to riders who have entitlement issues and lack generosity. And there's nothing wrong with opening a door for someone, especially if it's senior citizen and/or persons with disabilities and such. In one your post you make it sound like that all the driver does is open the door for pax. That's only part it. That's nothing to be ashamed of. You forgot to mention the driving portion of it. If you don't want to tip then take the bus! or walk if it's only a couple blocks away. Don't expect a driver to drives to miles away to pick you up going a couple of blocks.
> 
> With pax like you the driver will make more money with the cancellations fees. And if you think riders don't get rated, think again. Any pax that doesn't tip is sure to get 1 starred.


Ummmm.... yeah, I forgot to mention the driving portion because THAT IS THE ENTIRE DAMN JOB. I personally need nothing in addition to that. Pick me up, drop me off, end of trip. If other people want/need "extras" that they feel a tip is appropriate for, I have no issue with that at all. However, NONE of that has anything to do with the tip UP FRONT issue which is what my comment was based on.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Asking for gratuity up front is tacky, inappropriate, and won't go over well with many people, regardless of how you phrase it. I suggest you stop.
> 
> In my experience, passengers who are inclined to tip their service providers will do so at the end of the ride without being asked, (never do that), assuming you've done a good job. Passengers who are not, will not, regardless of how well you've done your job.
> 
> In this "business"; if you want to receive more gratuity, drive for Lyft. Lyft makes it easy and convenient for passengers to tip, and the clientele is a definite step above the scumbag cheapskates uber is going after.


This.

from someone who doesn't carry cash; if I had to take uber, I will venmo, squarecash or Paypal the driver $5. I haven't had a driver ask for a tip, but the one that does, will be the one that gets none.

Ever been to a grocery story and they ask for a ten in the survey? Maybe you'll be the exception but most folks tell me they're not going to give a ten, solely based on the fact that they asked.



secretadmirer said:


> "You guys are an absolute riot. I have never read such ridiculous things.... I don't tip, but even if I did, I would never agree to do it up front."(post #2)
> 
> It might seem ridiculous to riders who have entitlement issues and lack generosity. And there's nothing wrong with opening a door for someone, especially if it's senior citizen and/or persons with disabilities and such. In one your post you make it sound like that all the driver does is open the door for pax. That's only part it. That's nothing to be ashamed of. You forgot to mention the driving portion of it. If you don't want to tip then take the bus! or walk if it's only a couple blocks away. Don't expect a driver to drives to miles away to pick you up going a couple of blocks.
> 
> With pax like you the driver will make more money with the cancellations fees. And if you think riders don't get rated, think again. Any pax that doesn't tip is sure to get 1 starred.


Never tipped until recently and I had a 4.8. I don't bring food with me into the car, track dirt, slam the door, have BO, or make the driver wait...I'm assuming that's why I'm not consistently one starred.

I recognize that not getting tips, pisses you off. But the system was built upon cashless transaction and no tipping option. If the system aka uber, isn't paying you enough, take it up with them. Playing cancellation tricks, or rating all untipping pax one star will only hurt you because then you can't differentiate them with the paxs that have a tendency to bring in fast food or smelly food with them, eat while they're in the car, and leave a mess all over the place...or habitually get drunk and can't hold their liquor eg barf all over your car... Soooooo

Go and rate all untipping pax one star...it's not going to affect them in any way other then, waiting a little longer for a ride if no one picks them up. Maybe you'll retrain them to walk, or take a taxi instead!


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I recognize that not getting tips, pisses you off. But the system was built upon cashless transaction and no tipping option. If the system aka uber, isn't paying you enough, take it up with them. Playing cancellation tricks, or rating all untipping pax one star will only hurt you because then you can't differentiate them with the paxs that have a tendency to bring in fast food or smelly food with them, eat while they're in the car, and leave a mess all over the place...or habitually get drunk and can't hold their liquor eg barf all over your car... Soooooo
> 
> Go and rate all untipping pax one star...it's not going to affect them in any way other then, waiting a little longer for a ride if no one picks them up. Maybe you'll retrain them to walk, or take a taxi instead!


Exactly.... especially considering Uber is known to have mostly people NOT tipping. If everyone is rated shitty it will make it difficult for the drivers to weed out those who are REALLY offensive.


----------

